# Stick Shooter



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I have question? Does any body know how to shoot a stick shooter? I made one a longtime ago and found it under some slingshots. Every time I try to shoot it comes around and smacks me in the chest or upper body! I would like to learn! So if anybody would please teach me or something!







Thanks!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too am not confident in my safety shooting stick shooters. Didn't spend the time figuring out what needed adjustment to feel safe. Wasn't worth the potential pain (literally).


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I know the shots that come back really hurt!Lol!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You and I have the same experience with stick shooters.
My advice? "Stick" to forks


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i like the forks to but i just cant stop till i figure it out!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jesus Freak said:


> yeah i like the forks to but i just cant stop till i figure it out!


Maybe wear a motocross chest protector then:


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a good idea! Lol!


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

I used one when I was little. Basically I remember trying to almost "swing" the ammo around the stick. Like a fly by, buzzing the stick. The pouch would open and the ammo would go. However, I cannot vouch for my accuracy using the method that was least painful for me.

-Bob


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I recall as a kid we would make slingshots out of a closepin. One rubber and a pouch. The flip had to be exactly right or you were wearing a blue thumbnail for quite a while.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are two things to worry about, and they are quite different.

First, because of there being no gap through which the ammo can pass, you have to compensate for that lack. There are two things you can do, and I recommend doing both. A: Give the pouch a twist of 90 degrees ... this will help lead the pouch over the top of the stick. B: Develop a flip style of shooting ... learn to basically jerk your frame hand forward at the instant of pouch release, moving the tip of the stick forward and down, out of the path of the ammo. It should feel sort of like throwing the ammo.

Second, (and this sounds like your real problem) because of the construction, often the pouch does not release the ammo on its trip forward, so the ammo is caught in the pouch until the band head back toward the shooter. Then the ammo is released, but it is flying back at the shooter!!! I call this a blowback. This often happens because on a stick shooter many folks use only one band, and then attach the pouch with a couple of pieces of string going to the one band. This arrangement is not conducive to ammo release. There are a couple of things you can do. You can use two bands, just like on a normal Y fork slingshot. This will generally reduce the danger of a blowback. Or, you can use a loop of tubing attached to your pouch, one end of the tube attached to one end of the pouch, and the other end of the tube attached to the other end of the pouch. Then attach your single band from the stick to the middle of the tubing loop. The tubing will tend to spring the pouch open at release. I have had the best luck using two bands.

Wear eye protection. Do not shoot indoors. Roll up balls of aluminum foil to practice with until you get the hang of it.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Charles has some sound advice. Thats what I would try.

Good Luck

Mike


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you so much Charles that means alot for somebody to tell me what i need to do, and explain.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Have band come OTT, and lean the stick forward on draw. Tweak the pouch, and on release, flip the stock forward and down.
You may still get Knocked around a bit, but I like them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

